# Verschobene Druckausgabe

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Mein Drucker druckt alles ca. 5 mm zu weit oben auf die Seite. Die Ränder sind im KDE-Druckdialog alle auf 0 mm gestellt, aber wenn ich an der Einstellung was ändere, dann ändert das nichts am Druckbild. Wie kann die Druckausgabe (evtl. CUPS-seitig?) korrigieren?

MfG

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo l3u,

vielleicht hilft Dir 

```
man lpoptions
```

Gruß

aleph

----------

## l3u

Ehrlich gesagt nein …

----------

## misterjack

ähm, wozu Doppelpost? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795196-highlight-cups.html

----------

## firefly

um was für einen drucker handelt es sich denn?

eventuell ist dein Problem ähnlich zu dem hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/293832

----------

## l3u

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ähm, wozu Doppelpost? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795196-highlight-cups.html

 

Ich hatt ganz vergessen, daß ich das schonmal gepostet hatte, sorry … aber abgesehen davon hat schachti mir den Thread geklaut ;-) Vielleicht will ja ein Moderator das hier dort anhängen oder so?!

Ist ein Laserdrucker von Brother, heißt HL-1230. Der Treiber müßte schon passen, also daran sollte es nicht liegen an sich …

----------

## firefly

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ist ein Laserdrucker von Brother, heißt HL-1230. Der Treiber müßte schon passen, also daran sollte es nicht liegen an sich …

 

Dann ist dein Problem vermutlich das selbe wie bei dem Bug report.

Laut dem Bug bzw. den bugreports die darin referenziert werden, ist es ein problem mit poppler. Da cups mittlerweile intern das pdf format für druckaufträge verwendet.

Siehe auch https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18711

----------

## l3u

Das Problem tritt aber nicht nur auf, wenn ich pdf-Dateien drucke, sondern generell … auch, wenn ich ps drucke oder dvi (was dann denk ich aber auch erstmal in ps umgewandelt wird).

 *Quote:*   

> Whenever PDF gets converted to PostScript in the printing filter chain, […] the content of the page is moved 2-3 cm to the top, being cut at the top and leaving space on the page at the bottom.

 

und so weit verschiebt sich ja die Druckerausgabe auch gar nicht. Außerdem hab ich keinen PostScript-Drucker …

 *Quote:*   

> PostScript files which are not generated from PDFs via Poppler, like the attached testpage-a4-orig.ps print correctly on Brother printers.

 

Stimmt auch nicht, bei mir kommt einfach alles 5 mm zu weit oben raus.

Also generell würd mich ein Workaround interessieren, also z. B. daß alles, was gedruckt wird, einfach mit pstops 5 mm weiter unten auf die Seite gesetzt wird, so daß die tatsächliche Druckausgabe dann stimmt … oder sowas.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem mit KDE 4.2* und okular, soviel ich weiß,

mit der neusten poppler-Version und okular (KDE 4.4 RC*) scheint alles wunderbar zu gehen ...

evtl. hilft ja KDE 4 zu updaten ?

----------

## l3u

Naja, KDE 4.4 kommt ja in zwei Wochen, vielleicht erledigt sich das Problem ja dann von selbst.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Wenn nicht kann es auch an dem Drucker liegen?

Blattvorschub? fehlerhafte firmware mit nem komisch gesetzten Rand? Vom Bild selbst wird ja nix abgeschnitten, er druckt es komplett wie ich lese. Was fuer ein Befehl steht bei Dir in cups? Wie lang ist das Kabel (usb?)? Ist dazwiscen vllt. ne usb bruecke. (waere sehr unguenstig)? 

diese fragen sollte man auch mal durchgehen, als kleiner Tipp von einem ehemaligen Hp-Deskjetsupporter.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn nicht kann es auch an dem Drucker liegen?

 

Könnte natürlich sein …

 *Quote:*   

> Blattvorschub? fehlerhafte firmware mit nem komisch gesetzten Rand?

 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es schon immer so war, oder ob das erst seit einiger Zeit so ist. Kann aber gut sein, daß die Druckausgabe noch nie gestimmt hat. Aber der Drucker an sich funktioniert ja einwandfrei und ein Firmwareupdate hab ich nie gemacht

 *Quote:*   

> Vom Bild selbst wird ja nix abgeschnitten, er druckt es komplett wie ich lese.

 

Richtig! Eben nur ca. 5 mm zu weit oben …

 *Quote:*   

> Was fuer ein Befehl steht bei Dir in cups?

 

Was meinst du mit „in cups“? In einer Konfigurationsdatei? Oder irgendwo in diesem HTTP-Frontend?

 *Quote:*   

> Wie lang ist das Kabel (usb?)? Ist dazwiscen vllt. ne usb bruecke. (waere sehr unguenstig)?

 

Ist noch ein Drucker mit nem Parallelanschluß ;-) Angesteuert wird er über nen Druckerserver, das Parallelkabel ist recht kurz, der Server liegt oben auf dem Drucker drauf.

Wie gesagt, ich wär ja auch mit einem Workaround zufrieden, also daß man z. B. einfach automatisch alles, was gedruckt wird, 5 mm weiter unten setzt, damit's dann schlußendlioch doch dort landet, wo's hinsoll.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

der unkorrekte blattvorschub kommt durch verschleiss bzw wenn ein fuer den drucker zu dickes papier eingelegt wurde. Welches Papier benutzt Du eigentlich. Schau in die Datentabelle deines Druckers da gibt es doch bestimmt etwas wie nen technischen Bericht. Das parallelkabel darf nicht laenger als drei meter sein usb fuenf meter fuer korrekte ausgaben und meinen tue ich die cups.conf in der findest du den auszufuehrenden befehl. Bei sehr guten Druckern mit eigenem treiber ist das oft so dargestellt. 

```
command = treiber | lpr
```

Ich habe keinen Drucker parat kann es also nicht pruefen, doch vllt. kann man nur oben einen rand setzen in cups der dann zusaetzlich zu dem proprietaeren rand dazu addiert wird. und hier kann es auch sein das deine firmware auch durch ausschalten vllt. nicht mehr aus dem softwarehaenger zurueckkehrt und nur den rand oben vergisst. Das sind alles gegebene Moeglichkeiten; ganz nebenbei hat meine box heute nen popplerupdate kassiert.

maximalen erfolg.

----------

## l3u

Holla, es lebe die Groß- und Kleinschreibung und die Interpunktion! Anstrengend zu lesen … aber nichts für ungut ;-)

Das Parallelkabel ist 40 cm lang. Daran sollte es also wirklich nicht liegen. Und wenn die verschobene Ausgabe durch Verschleiß verursacht würde, würde das Ergebnis dann nicht variieren? Die Ausgabe ist aber immer, immer, um exakt den selben Wert nach oben verschoben. Wäre dann schon ein arger Zufall, oder? Abgesehen davon verwende ich einfaches 80-g/m²-Papier, wie jeder andere auch, daran sollte es also auch nicht liegen.

In meiner /etc/cups/cupsd.conf gibt es keinen Eintrag namens command. Oder meinst du eine andere Datei?

Insgesamt glaube ich nicht, daß es am Drucker selber liegt. Ich denke eher am Zusammenspiel des Druckers mit dem Treiber. Oder am Treiber an sich. Nach wie vor: mir würde auch ein Dirty-Hack-Workaround reichen …

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Hacken kannst Du die ppd. dort sind eintraege fuer die imageablearea fuer jedes format gespeichert. nun brauchst du nur noch dein Format waehlen und den vorderen Rand um 5mm erhoehen den druckbaren bereich also kuerzen. Und mit dieser ppd arbeitet Dein Drucker dann weiter. Welche PPD benutzt du eigentlich? Hat das Popplerupdate aenderung gebracht'?

Entschuldigung fuer meine Sauklaue. Ich kann Maschine nicht schoen schreiben  :Wink:  Hab Hummeln im A und schreiben dadurch flucks und hurtig. Umso weniger ich beschaeftigt bin um so mehr werd ich Kaligrafieweltmeister.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier auch einen Brother Laserdrucker. Bei dem ging das originale ppd File auch nicht richtig. Deshalb habe ich von ein paar anderen Brother Druckern ppd's getestet bis ich eines gefunden habe welches geht.

G. R.

----------

## l3u

Hat sich nichts verändert nach dem Poppler-Update …

Der Treiber geht ja, das Druckbild ist vollkommen okay … nur eben 4 oder 5 mm zu weit oben ;-)

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Hast Du Dir die ppd schon mal angesehen?

----------

